# Windows 7, das Salz in der Suppe.



## DaStash (22. Februar 2009)

Nach all den positiven Nachrichten, die man in letzter Zeit in Verbindung mit Windows 7 zu lesen bekam, kommt nun ein richtiger Dämpfer, der einem den Apetit auf das neue Betriebssystem nehmen könnte. 

Nach Angaben von gulli.com werden mit dem neuen Betriebssystem die schärfsten DRM Maßnahmen eingeleitet die es bis jetzt gab. So wird es wohl zukünftig nicht mehr möglich sein mit der Soundkarte Audiomitschnitte zu erstellen oder laufende Videos aufzunehmen. Der eingesetze DRM-Schutz verhindert die Aufnahme oder verschlechtert das Ergebnis so, dass eine Wiedergabe schlicht keinen Spaß mehr beim Betrachten aufkommen lässt.

Windows 7 kann dabei nicht unterscheiden ob das jeweilige Material urheber rechtlich geschützt ist oder nicht was folglich bedeutet das der DRM Schutz dauerhaft aktiv ist.

 Link zum Artikel 

MfG
DaStash


----------



## theLamer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*

Oha... das hört sich nicht so wirklich gut an...

*hust hust... das "dass" im Titel schreibt man mit einem "s"*


----------



## FortunaGamer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*

Ich habe mich auf Windows 7 gefreund aber jetzt ist es schon vorbei mit der Freude
Dann bleibe ich lieber bei Vista.


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*



theLamer schrieb:


> Oha... das hört sich nicht so wirklich gut an...
> 
> *hust hust... das "dass" im Titel schreibt man mit einem "s"*


Nein, in der Tat. Ich bin auch ein wenig schockiert, mache ich doch viel Audio-Visuelle Arbeit an meinem PC.

Danke für den "s" Tipp, hab ich übersehen. 

MfG


----------



## Schluwel (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*

Ich denk ich werds mir trotzdem irgendwie holen aber nicht als Primäres bsd sondern auf 2. Partition bzw Festplatte =D

gibt ja auch Gründe sich das Teil zu kaufen


----------



## Bucklew (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*

Sollte man wohl doch bei XP bleiben müssen?!


----------



## Schluwel (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*

bei xp haste halt kein dx10... aber ich denk für so diskussionen of xp vista oder 7 gibts schon threads oder???


----------



## Bucklew (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*

DX10 geht mir am arsch vorbei


----------



## der8auer (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*

Dann werde ich sicher nicht zu Win7 greifen. Da sind Vista und XP noch die bessere Alternative.


----------



## Sash (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*

du hast ne gtx285 und kein vista? wozu dann? total unnütz.
dx10 muß man heute schon haben wenn man die spiele richtig geniessen will.

davon ab, ich warte bis zum sp1 und überlege dann ob ich mir 7 hole oder bei vista fürs erste bleibe. bin mit vista ziemlich zufrieden, daher.


----------



## Bucklew (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*



Sash schrieb:


> du hast ne gtx285 und kein vista? wozu dann? total unnütz.


doch ich hab vista und es geht mir tierisch auf die nüsse 

scheiss explorer, vollkommen unbedinbar geworden 

und die 285 ist nur eine leihgabe


----------



## Sash (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*

hab damit jedenfalls keine probs. ist etwas anders. man kommt aber genau so mit zu recht wie mit dem alten..


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*

Auch so kann man die Tage der Softwarepiraten vermiesen - richtig so
Wenn dem so ist, dann muss einzig der DRM Schutz überarbeitet werden, damit dieser zwischen geschüzten und ungeschüzten Material unterscheiden kann.
Mal schauen, bis zum Release ist ja noch eine Weile.


----------



## push@max (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Danke für den "s" Tipp, hab ich übersehen.



Hast Du es schon geändert? 

BTT: warten wir lieber ein offizielles Statement ab...würde sich das aber bewahrheiten, wäre das schon ein riesen Dämpfer.


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*



push@max schrieb:


> Hast Du es schon geändert?
> 
> BTT: warten wir lieber ein offizielles Statement ab...würde sich das aber bewahrheiten, wäre das schon ein riesen Dämpfer.


Ja 

Topic:
Ja in der Tat. Wenn dem so ist muss ich mir meine jetzt schon gefällte Entscheidung nochmals überdenken, da ich viel Video und Audiobearbeitung am Rechner mache und genau diese Punkte mit den Funktionen wie Liveaufnahme eingeschränkt werden.



SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Auch so kann man die Tage der Softwarepiraten vermiesen - richtig so


Nur das man als normaler, legaler User auch stark eingeschränkt wird. Wenn ich keine Liveaufnahmen von meiner selbstgemachten Musik mehr machen kann, weil das DRM den Mitschnitt von Audiosignalen unterbindet, dann werde ich zu unrecht eingeschränkt.

Ich wüsste auch nicht wie man einer Software den Unterschied zwischen legal und illegal beibringen könnte.

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*



DaStash schrieb:


> Ich wüsste auch nicht wie man einer Software den Unterschied zwischen legal und illegal beibringen könnte.


Darum musst du dir doch kein Kopf machen. Dafür ist Microsoft zuständig.

Edit:
Ich würd sowieso erst mal abwarten, bis die Geschichte von offizieller Seite bestätigt wurde.


----------



## Katamaranoid (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*



FortunaGamer schrieb:


> Ich habe mich auf Windows 7 gefreund aber jetzt ist es schon vorbei mit der Freude
> Dann bleibe ich lieber bei Vista.



und ich bleib bei XP -.-


----------



## joraku (22. Februar 2009)

Oder man nutzt zwei Betriebssysteme. Mit dem Boot-Manager ja kein Problem 
Dann kann man weiterhin beruhigt Win XP + Win 7 oder Vista + Win 7 oder man bleibt einfach bei dem was man hat.

Vielleicht wird diese Kopierschutz^^ ja auch gar nicht eingebaut oder dann wieder nachträglich entfernt.


----------



## eVoX (22. Februar 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Vielleicht wird diese Kopierschutz^^ ja auch gar nicht eingebaut oder dann wieder nachträglich entfernt.



Hoffentlich, will auf Win 7 umsteigen, will ja nicht für immer bei XP bleiben und Vista hat mich nie überzeugt.


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> Oder man nutzt zwei Betriebssysteme. Mit dem Boot-Manager ja kein Problem
> Dann kann man weiterhin beruhigt Win XP + Win 7 oder Vista + Win 7 oder man bleibt einfach bei dem was man hat.
> 
> Vielleicht wird diese Kopierschutz^^ ja auch gar nicht eingebaut oder dann wieder nachträglich entfernt.


Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich beispielsweise mag das überhaupt nicht. Ich will gerne alles mit einem BS machen können und nicht jeh nach Anwendung mal das und mal das andere nutzen. Ich kann mir auch vorstellen, dass das viele andere auch so sehen. Besonders diejenigen, die sich nicht besonders gut mit den genaueren Funktionsweisen von PC´s auskennen.

MfG


----------



## joraku (22. Februar 2009)

@ DaStash: Stimmt, da muss ich dir Recht geben. Es ist schon ein wenig umständlich, vor allem wenn man mit dem PC arbeitet.

Aber Microsoft will ja Geld machen und es sich nicht mir den Käufern vergraulen. Deswegen werden sie so etwas sicherlich nicht machen.


----------



## DaStash (22. Februar 2009)

joraku schrieb:


> @ DaStash: Stimmt, da muss ich dir Recht geben. Es ist schon ein wenig umständlich, vor allem wenn man mit dem PC arbeitet.
> 
> Aber Microsoft will ja Geld machen und es sich nicht mir den Käufern vergraulen. Deswegen werden sie so etwas sicherlich nicht machen.


Genau der Punkt läßt mich auch noch hoffen, dass das DRM nicht wie beschrieben eingesetzt wird. 

MfG


----------



## tommler (22. Februar 2009)

Ich benutze grundsätzlich nur Ubuntu. Super Betriebssystem. Zum Zocken bleibt mein XP-Rechner solange nur möglich.
Dieser Microsoft-Scheiß kann mir gestohlen bleiben.


----------



## Whoosaa (22. Februar 2009)

Haha. 

Jetzt greift Microsoft allen Ernstes auch noch zu DRM?
Meine Guete, die Leute sollen mal wieder checken, dass sie *fuer* den Kunden arbeiten, und nicht *gegen* ihn. 
Wenn die News tatsaechlich stimmt, dann bleibe ich lieber bei Vista, als auf 7 umzusteigen.


----------



## DanielX (22. Februar 2009)

Hat DRM eigentlich schon mal bei einem Produkt keine Kunden vergrault?

Hat DRM schon einmal Leute ernsthaft davon abgehalten Produkte illegal zu benutzen?

Ich hoffe Microsoft geht diesen Weg nicht denn ich würde es mit nicht kaufen, wobei ich es mir wahrscheinlich eh nicht holen werde denn mein Vista reicht mir. 

MfG DanielX


----------



## Stefan Payne (23. Februar 2009)

Ich glaub hier auch nicht, das M$ darauf wirklich bock hatte, die wurden wohl von der MAFIA dazu gezwungen...


----------



## Potman (23. Februar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Wäre auch eine Möglichkeit. Ich beispielsweise mag das überhaupt nicht. Ich will gerne alles mit einem BS machen können und nicht jeh nach Anwendung mal das und mal das andere nutzen.



Ich bin auch so einer der lieber nur ein OS aufm Rechner hat. Deshalb bleibe ich auch bei Vista x64, zumindest vorerst.


----------



## Thomsn (24. Februar 2009)

Mal so als Erklärung: Oh, the humanity: Windows 7's draconian DRM? - Ars Technica

Und nun zur Polemik: Ist Microsoft jetzt immernoch der böse Softwarenazi, dessen XP ja bis in alle Ewigkeit so viel besser als jede Neuentwicklung ist?


----------



## DaStash (24. Februar 2009)

Thomsn schrieb:


> Mal so als Erklärung: Oh, the humanity: Windows 7's draconian DRM? - Ars Technica
> 
> Und nun zur Polemik: Ist Microsoft jetzt immernoch der böse Softwarenazi, dessen XP ja bis in alle Ewigkeit so viel besser als jede Neuentwicklung ist?


Ich behaupte das nicht. Aber wie ich schon einige Posts weiter oben geschrieben habe, ist für mich das Unterbinden vom Mitschneiden von Audio-/ und Videosignalen so nicht hinnehmbar, da ich darauf angewiesen bin. Und wie will der DRM Schutz denn unterscheiden ob legal oder nicht?

MfG


----------



## Thomsn (24. Februar 2009)

Wenn es dir legal gestattet ist, diese Mittschnitte anzufertigen, kommt das DRM-System garnicht erst zum Zug.

In dem Artikel steht doch, warum das mit der Soundaufnahme nicht funktionierte. Das hat mit Windows garnichts zu tun.


----------



## SpaM_BoT (24. Februar 2009)

Es gibt hier im Forum auch schon Aussagen die das Gegenteil von dem was in der News steht bezeugen: KLICK und KLICK
Bleibt nur die Frage der Glaubwürdigkeit aller Aussagen.


----------



## x2K (24. Februar 2009)

Ich würde ja erstmal abwarten bis ein final ist  und im Laden steht  wenn sich das bestätigt verkaufen die davon auch nicht mehr Exemplare als  von Vista, was die jungs von Microsoft bestimmt nicht wollen. Wie soll das überhaupt funktionieren???  wenn ich professionelle Software einsetze um z.b. meine Schallplatten  (ich habe keine zu jung^^) auf meinem MP3 Player bringen will  dürfte  rechtlich gesehen  auch kein problem sein. Außerdem sollte die Industrie und vor allem Microsoft endlich eingesehen haben das kein Mensch DRM will  selbst Apple hat das begriffen und stellt  Titel über Itunes nurnoch mit Wasserzeichen zur verfügung.
In der Beta version funktioniert das übrigends noch ohne probleme. Und wenn alles nichts hilft und es kommt so wie beschrieben dann gibt es immernoch ubuntu


----------



## Maggats (24. Februar 2009)

selbst wenn es einen solchen schutz geben wird, dauert es keinen monat bis eine anleitung im netz zum umgehen zu finden sein wird. zur not, vm mit xp oder vista, videos aufnehmen, wieder zurück zu windows 7. ich versteh das theater hier nicht


----------



## x2K (24. Februar 2009)

wie gesagt erstmal abwarten  nur ich bezweifle das man  sehr schnell einen weg finden wird das drm mist zeugs aus 7 raus zu schmeißen  oder software seitig zu umgehen  is ist ja immernoch nicht möglich  den drm kopierschutz aus aus wmv dateien zu entfernen =(  die gibt es ja shcon einige zeit.
  bei itunes hab ich das anders gemacht  (cd  rw gebrannt und anschlißend  gerippt ^^ ansonsten gibt es ja noch webradio zum aufreichnen  woed.de  ein geheimtipp da lebert keiner dazwischen ) < sollte das eine  illegale anleitung sein bitte ich dies zu entschuldigen und zu löschen XP


----------



## Thomsn (24. Februar 2009)

DRM in Windows ist lediglich für DRM-geschützte Produkte interessant. Und da bestimmt nicht Microsoft was der Anwender darf oder nicht sondern der Hersteller des Produktes.

So soll DRM in Verbindung mit Videomedien gewährleisten, dass der "Datenstrom" vom Medium über die Hardware des PCs bis hin zum Monitor vor Eingriffen geschützt ist.
Wenn das Medium allerdings über garkeinen DRM-Schutz verfügt, wie das z.B. bei einer handelsüblichen MP3-Datei der Fall ist, dann interessieren sich die ins Betriebssystem integrierten DRM-Mechanismen doch überhaupt nicht dafür.
Das hat alles überhaupt nichts damit zu tun, dass Microsoft seinen Kunden irgendetwas verbieten will, sondern damit, dass die Rechteinhaber bestimmter Medien dies in Bezug auf eben genau diese bestimmten Medien wollen.

Wenn man sich darüber beschweren möchte, ist dies bei den Rechteinhabern der Medien besser aufgehoben als bei dem Hersteller des Betriebssystems.


----------



## x2K (24. Februar 2009)

Thomsn schrieb:


> Wenn man sich darüber beschweren möchte, ist dies bei den Rechteinhabern der Medien besser aufgehoben als bei dem Hersteller des Betriebssystems.



Hab ich schon gemacht ich warte noch auf eine antwort ^^  (für sowas binn ich immer zu haben )
villeicht setzt sich  ja bald creative commons durch das entscheidet der Konsument  (also wir) 
um an HDMI signale ran zu kommen oder  um einen Älteren DVI Monitor 
HDCP fähig zumachen  bzw dieses signal  umzuleiten  könnte man eine box zwischen  Grafikkarte/ HDMI Quelle und Bild ausgabe setzen in der ein HDCP Chip enthalten ist  dieser kan dem alten monitor  die funktion nachrüsten oder dazu benutzt werden signale wieder  aufzuzeichnen  
(ich binn übrigends immernoch der meinung das ich mit meinen Medien machen kann was ich will schlißlich hab ich Geld dafür bezahlt [z.b. eine BD  auf mein NAS schaufeln und dann über lan mit der PS3 gucken ]aber das nur am radnde)


----------



## Thomsn (24. Februar 2009)

x2K schrieb:


> um an HDMI signale ran zu kommen oder  um einen Älteren DVI Monitor HDCP fähig zumachen  bzw dieses signal  umzuleiten  könnte man eine box zwischen  Grafikkarte/ HDMI Quelle und Bild ausgabe setzen in der ein HDCP Chip enthalten ist  dieser kan dem alten monitor  die funktion nachrüsten oder dazu benutzt werden signale wieder  aufzuzeichnen


Jetzt bin ich da leider technisch zu wenig informiert. Ich dachte aber eigentlich, dass genau sowas mit einem korrekt umgesetzten DRM-System nicht möglich wäre.

Müsste man sich bei Gelegenheit mal ausführlich belesen.

EDIT:

Ok, ich habe gerade mal Wikipedia gefragt. Als erstes fiel mir auf, dass in Zusammenhang mit HDCP garkein DRM genannt wird. Ich weiß jetzt nicht, inwieweit diese Techniken miteinander verwandt sind oder auch nicht. Gegebenenfalls ersetze man das DRM aus meinem obigen Satz einfach durch HDCP.

Nun zum eigentlichen Thema:


			
				http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-bandwidth_Digital_Content_Protection schrieb:
			
		

> Der eigentliche Kopierschutz kommt erst dadurch zustande, dass der Hersteller eines Gerätes dieses von der Digital Content Protection LLC zertifizieren lassen muss. In den Bestimmungen für die Lizenzierung stehen die Bedingungen, zu denen auch gehört, dass HDCP-verschlüsselte Inhalte nicht aufgezeichnet werden dürfen. HDCP ist somit eine „Einbahnstraße“: Ist ein Bildsignal erst einmal HDCP-verschlüsselt, darf es von keinem HDCP-lizenzierten Gerät mehr aufgezeichnet werden.
> 
> Damit nicht jedes einzelne Gerät zertifiziert werden muss, gibt es für die Serienherstellung Regeln, nach denen z. B. die Chiphersteller den Verkauf der passenden Decoderchips (für den Empfänger) kontrollieren und diese nur an vertrauenswürdige Partner veräußern dürfen. Als Anforderung für vertrauenswürdige Decoder-Kunden gilt z. B., dass die hergestellten Abspielgeräte keine Punkte (auch innerhalb des Gerätes) zum Abgriff des unverschlüsselten Signals bieten dürfen. Außerdem sollen die Abspielgeräte in Zukunft über Widerrufslisten (engl. Revocation List) verfügen, mit denen unzulässige Decoder-IDs abgelehnt werden sollen.



Es sollte also bei korrekt funktionierenden Industrie-Kreisläufen keine frei erwerbbaren Gerätschaften geben, welche fähig sind, ein HDCP-Signal zu entschlüsseln und dieses dann digital nach Außen zur Verfügung zu stellen.
Ein Gerät darf die entschlüsselten Daten nur noch analog weitergeben, so wie dies z.B. ein Monitor macht.


----------



## Bucklew (25. Februar 2009)

Thomsn schrieb:


> Es sollte also bei korrekt funktionierenden Industrie-Kreisläufen keine frei erwerbbaren Gerätschaften geben, welche fähig sind, ein HDCP-Signal zu entschlüsseln und dieses dann digital nach Außen zur Verfügung zu stellen.


in china kriegste alles, wenn du es brauchst


----------



## Progs-ID (25. Februar 2009)

Ohje, da verspricht Microsoft einem, dass das nächste Windows besser wird und dann bauen sie einen DRM-Schutz ein, der sowieso in der Vergangenheit schon für Furore gesorgt hat. 
Naja, die Hoffnung stirbt zuletzt.


----------



## Thomsn (25. Februar 2009)

Wovon sprichst du?


----------



## Joey (25. Februar 2009)

teh giant strikes back...


----------



## poppypraun (26. Februar 2009)

[offtopic on]

Ich hab mir den Thread vor ein paar Tagen schonma durchgelesen und mich da schon gefragt, was der Titel bedeuten soll.

*Windows 7, das Salz in der Suppe

*Irgendwie hab ich den Sinn dahinter nicht ganz verstanden. Dachte mir, der TO muss da doch irgendwas verwechselt haben. Zunächst kam mir der Einfall, dass vielleicht irgendwas mit Salz in die Wunde streuen gemeint war.

*Windows 7, das Salz in der Wunde

*  Nee, dacht ich mir. Hört sich doch auch irgendwie blöd an. Erstma keine weiteren Gedanken drüber gemacht...

Dann letzte Nacht lag ich irgendwie länger wach, konnte einfach nicht einschlafen. Und keine Ahnung warum, irgendwie schwierte mir auf einmal dieser Thread-Titel im Kopf rum. 
Und ganz plötzlich hat es Klick gemacht .
Das was der TO meint, kann eigentlich nur eines sein:

*Windows 7, das Haar in der Suppe 

*Spinn ich oder was? 

[offtopic off]


----------



## DaStash (26. Februar 2009)

poppypraun schrieb:


> Dann letzte Nacht lag ich irgendwie länger wach, konnte einfach nicht einschlafen. Und keine Ahnung warum, irgendwie schwierte mir auf einmal dieser Thread-Titel im Kopf rum.
> Und ganz plötzlich hat es Klick gemacht .
> Das was der TO meint, kann eigentlich nur eines sein:
> 
> ...


LOL, ja, da haste Recht!! Manman, du hast ja Probleme, wenn dich das so beschäftigt. 

Im übrigen nennt man das die Evolution der Sprache.  Ist quasi eine Weiterentwicklung der Redewendung. 

MfG


----------



## Lucky.Smile (26. Februar 2009)

Naja, was kommt dann als nächstes? 

Sollte Windows 7 mit dieser Art von DRM daher kommen, sehe ich sehr schlechte Zeiten auf Microsoft zukommen. 
Mal ernsthaft, wer bezahlt viel Geld für ein Betriebssystem und muss sich dann auch noch in der multimedialen Zone dermaßen einschränken lassen 

Die spinnen doch...


----------



## push@max (26. Februar 2009)

poppypraun schrieb:


> *Windows 7, das Salz in der Wunde
> *



Musste jetzt erstmal ein wenig lachen 

Naja, noch ist Seven nicht draußen, vielleicht kommen die ganzen Diskussionen auch bei Microsoft an und ändern das noch zum finalen Release hin.


----------



## Bruce112 (26. Februar 2009)

Die russen/china sind  schon bestimmt schon was am basteln 


wennn das so ist dann kann Microsoft den Windows 7 den nehmen und in den H..............  schieben .

was für kake wird das alles noch .soll mann dann für jeden klick bei microsoft anrufen und bestätigt bekommen das man auf diese seite gehen kann !

Die spinnen doch mittlerweile .

Schließlich hatt mich keine Bank Vorstand chef gefragt  ob die Aktien gut sind . 

Wirtschaftkrise haufen kake .Die Krise haben die auch extra gemacht .
Alles nur kake geschäft politik und Politiker  alles nur Lügen und Betrug.

Wilkommen in Kapitalismus der Gierige Blutsauger .

99.9 Prozent ******* kommt von USA


----------



## CiSaR (26. Februar 2009)

Ach macht euch mal nicht son Kopf drum. Ich geb dem Sicherheitssystem eine Woche dann ist es gehackt.
Sowas hat noch nie lange gehalten. War bei der HD-DVD doch auch so. Der Kopierschutz war gehackt bevor er offiziel auf dem Markt war.
Ist dieser Schutz den schon in der Beta drin?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (26. Februar 2009)

Bruce112 schrieb:


> Die russen/china sind  schon bestimmt schon was am basteln
> 
> 
> wennn das so ist dann kann Microsoft den Windows 7 den nehmen und in den H..............  schieben .
> ...


Lööl
Dir muss man aber ganz schön weh getan haben, das du so etwas schreibst.
-------
Übrigend ist doch noch gar nichts offiziel ob das was in der News steht auch wirklich zutrifft. Es gibt immerhin Win7 Nutzer bei denen diese Punkte nicht zutreffen.


----------



## Thomsn (26. Februar 2009)

Ihr beklagt euch hier mit einer Empörung über eine Sache zu der es eine vernünftige, überzeugende Gegendarstellung gibt und die obendrein höchst unwahrscheinlich ist.


----------



## Railroadfighter (26. Februar 2009)

CiSaR schrieb:


> Ist dieser Schutz den schon in der Beta drin?


Soviel ich weiß nicht, ich kann damit ganz normal Sound aufzeichnen.

Microschrott wird mir immer unsympatischer, können wir mal hoffen, das die sich nicht durchsetzen können.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## x2K (26. Februar 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Im übrigen nennt man das die Evolution der Sprache.  Ist quasi eine Weiterentwicklung der Redewendung.
> 
> MfG


  wie kommst du auf sowas???  aber wenn du da beinecht von überzeugt bist... 
das Harr in der Suppe wäre treffender


----------



## DaStash (27. Februar 2009)

Thomsn schrieb:


> Ihr beklagt euch hier mit einer Empörung über eine Sache zu der es eine vernünftige, überzeugende Gegendarstellung gibt und die obendrein höchst unwahrscheinlich ist.


Es steht nachwievor immer noch Aussage gegen aussage. Von daher heißt es abwarten und oder dikutieren. 

MfG


----------



## x2K (27. Februar 2009)

öhm ... hüstel  ich beklage mich nicht  ich warte bis  es soweit ist 
in der beta version  gibt es eine solche funktion jedenfals nicht


----------



## totovo (27. Februar 2009)

Railroads schrieb:


> Soviel ich weiß nicht, ich kann damit ganz normal Sound aufzeichnen.
> 
> Microschrott wird mir immer unsympatischer, können wir mal hoffen, das die sich nicht durchsetzen können.
> 
> grüße, Railroads



Na und?
Wer braucht schon Microsoft?... Google gehört die Zukunft!
Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Google bald mit einem eigenem Windows ähnlichen bzw. kompatiblen Betriebssystem auf den Markt stürmt!

mfg


----------



## x2K (27. Februar 2009)

totovo schrieb:


> Na und?
> Wer braucht schon Microsoft?... Google gehört die Zukunft!
> Würde mich nicht wundern wenn Google bald mit einem eigenem Windows ähnlichen bzw. kompatiblen Betriebssystem auf den Markt stürmt!
> 
> mfg


  android für x86 und 64 ^^
kannste klemmen besiert auf linux  da würde ich lieber ubuntu verwenden das ist viel besser inzwischen schon in version 9.04  
der desktop ist würfelförmig und kann in 3d gedreht werden wenn man ein offenes fenster mit der maus nach links oder rechts schiebt das hat nichtmal win7^^


----------



## nightnike (27. Februar 2009)

ja.. habe vista eigentlich auch nur aus demDX10 grund ^^


----------



## razerman666 (6. März 2009)

Erstmal abwarten, wie MS sich entscheidet. Man kann DRM auch ausschalten oder komplett wieder entfernen. Ich als Anwender einer Software entscheide was auf meinen Rechner ist und was nicht. Bei so einer Kleinigkeit mache ich mir auch keine Gedanken, auch das Problem lässt sich falls es wirklich so sein soll, wieder entfernen. Wer braucht schon DRM oder TPM ?


----------



## fighter0190 (7. März 2009)

Was soll eigtl der ganze scheiß mit DRM? Früher war das alles einfacher UND besser wenn ihr mich fragt. Bei soviel "Sicherheit" macht das alles bald keinen Spaß mehr...


----------



## Wendigo (7. März 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*



Sash schrieb:


> du hast ne gtx285 und kein vista? wozu dann? total unnütz.
> dx10 muß man heute schon haben wenn man die spiele richtig geniessen will.
> 
> davon ab, ich warte bis zum sp1 und überlege dann ob ich mir 7 hole oder bei vista fürs erste bleibe. bin mit vista ziemlich zufrieden, daher.



Ab welcher Grafikkarte wäre Vista denn sinnvoll, wenn ich das gerade richtig verstehe...


----------



## KillerDuck (7. März 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*



Wendigo schrieb:


> Ab welcher Grafikkarte wäre Vista denn sinnvoll, wenn ich das gerade richtig verstehe...



Naja, um DX10 zu nutzten ist Vista sinnvoll. Um deine Frage zu beantworten: ab der Grafikkarte, die DX 10 in aktuellen Spielen bei flüssigen FPS nutzen kann. Ganz einfach.


----------



## Wendigo (7. März 2009)

Äh

Eine 4870er mit 1024MB....Gehört die dazu?
Ja, oder?


----------



## DaStash (7. März 2009)

Wendigo schrieb:


> Äh
> 
> Eine 4870er mit 1024MB....Gehört die dazu?
> Ja, oder?


Ist zwar <ot aber 1.) ja und 2.) Jede dx10 Karte geht zum Nutzen für Vindows Vista aber auch jede dx9 Karte etc.

MfG


----------



## MomentInTime (8. März 2009)

Ich werde mir niemals ein Betriebsystem holen, was DRM-Schutz enthält  ... *dann halt noch weitere Jahre bei XP bleib"


----------



## yamabushi (8. März 2009)

Ups, das mit dem kleinen Schönheitsfehler DRM wusst ich noch gar nicht, 7 soll doch viel ressourcensparsamer und ein abgespecktes benutzerfreudlicheres (nicht behinderndes) BS sein. Aber mit solcher einer Politik wird 7 sich noch "beliebter" machen als Vista es je tun könnte mit seinen komischen Funktionen die keiner will/braucht.


----------



## Gebieter (8. März 2009)

Also wenn das mit dem Musik mitschneiden usw. stimmt, dann werd ich mir auch kein Windows 7 hohlen. Das ist ja mal echt ne Schweinerei. Scheiss DRM ... Was dann wohl noch in Spielen auf uns zukommt...


----------



## Jami (16. März 2009)

Habs grad gelesen und bin echt geschockt.  
Win7 sah so gut aus. Wie kommt es, dass PCGH nie darüber berichtet hat?


----------



## SpaM_BoT (16. März 2009)

Jami schrieb:


> Wie kommt es, dass PCGH nie darüber berichtet hat?


Möglicherweise deshalb, da es nicht bewiesen ist.


----------



## DaStash (16. März 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Möglicherweise deshalb, da es nicht bewiesen ist.


Das stimmt, genauso wenig wie die Gegendarstellungen die hier schon gepostet wurden. Es steht quasi Aussage gegen Aussage. 

MfG


----------



## SpaM_BoT (17. März 2009)

DaStash schrieb:


> Es steht quasi Aussage gegen Aussage.


Stimmt natürlich auch wieder

Demzufolge könnte, wenn möglich, doch einmal die PCGH Redaktion das Windows 7 diesbezüglich unter die Lupe nehmen und das Ergebnis veröffentlichen.
------------------
Edit:
Sehr interessant liest sich auch das:


> Da es sich aber immerhin um eine Betaversion handelt, sind solche Vorwürfe mit Vorsicht zu genießen. Dazu rät auch Arstechnica: »Jemand hat beschlossen, seinen legalen, auf Windows 7 installierten Photoshop zu knacken. Windows hat anschließend versucht, Photoshop-DLLs vor einer Löschung zu schützen«, so Arstechnica. Dass sich die Firewall für das Adobe-Programm geöffnet hat, soll am Photoshop-Installer gelegen haben, »damit Adobe prüfen kann, was _[er]_ im Schilde führt«.
> Laut Arstechnica ist Windows 7 mit auch nicht mehr DRM-Maßnahmen ausgestattet als Windows Vista. Und dazu zähle eben auch der Schutz vor Audio-Mitschnitten beispielsweise durch den Protected Video Path, den Microsoft bei Vista eingeführt hat, um ein Capturing von Blu-ray- und HD-DVD-Videos zu unterbinden.


Quelle: http://www.tomshardware.com/de/Windows-7-DRM-Urheberrecht,news-242416.html


----------



## e4syyy (17. März 2009)

Kann man mit diesem schutz auch keine ingame sachen mehr mit Fraps aufnehmen?


----------



## DaStash (17. März 2009)

e4syyy schrieb:


> Kann man mit diesem schutz auch keine ingame sachen mehr mit Fraps aufnehmen?


Gute Frage, dass hängt sicherlich von den SPiel-DRM Bestimmungen ab.

MfG


----------



## Bucklew (25. März 2009)

Und der Nächste Clou von Windows7, jetzt werden sogar 3rd Party Videocodecs ignoriert und nicht mehr genutzt: 

heise online - 25.03.09 - Windows 7 blockiert Codecs von Drittanbietern


----------



## .Mac (25. März 2009)

Wenn das stimmt, dann wäre ja Teamspeak gegessen.
Sowas wird Microsoft sicherlich nicht tuhen, da verderben sie sich ja Millionen von Kunden.
Naja, ich mach mir da nicht die Sorgen, es wird schon Leute geben die einen Patch entwickeln der das rausschneidet.


----------



## Stefan Payne (25. März 2009)

Wird wohl Zeit für die nächste Rekordbuße von der EU...


----------



## Tom3004 (26. März 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*



Bucklew schrieb:


> Sollte man wohl doch bei XP bleiben müssen?!


Bei Xp wurden alle Updates eingestellt und das heißt das du umsteigen solltest


----------



## moe (26. März 2009)

wenn ms das echt durchzieht, dann sind sie elber schuld. ich bin mir aber ziemlich sicher, dass schon bald nach verkaufsstart ein "patch" rauskommt, der das "beheben" wird.
btw: viva xp!


----------



## Dr Zoidberg (31. März 2009)

ach dann warte cih halt bis react os richtig funktioniert
das is eh viel geiler als windows^^


----------



## SpaM_BoT (3. April 2009)

Scheinbar erlaubt Microsoft nun doch Codecs von Drittanbietern unter Windows 7: Nun doch alle Codecs zugelassen


----------



## Whoosaa (4. April 2009)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Scheinbar erlaubt Microsoft nun doch Codecs von Drittanbietern unter Windows 7: Nun doch alle Codecs zugelassen



Mich haette es auch gewundert wenn nicht.


----------



## Seppelchen (7. April 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*



Tom3004 schrieb:


> Bei Xp wurden alle Updates eingestellt und das heißt das du umsteigen solltest



Jetzt hab ich mich aber ein bisschen erschrocken...



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vollsupport wird im April 2009 und die Bereitstellung von Sicherheitspatches im April 2014 eingestellt.



Man kann sich also noch Zeit lassen


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (10. April 2009)

*AW: Windows 7, dass Salz in der Suppe.*

Ruhig Blut, das ist MS-Marketing Gesülz, wie die ernsthaft so was technisch ermöglichen wollen ist nämlich höchst zweifelhaft. Zumindest wird es Möglichkeiten geben das zu umgehen.


Und selbst "wenn" es derart verheerend restriktiv seien sollte: 

- Es wird garantiert Klagen und Anzeigen von Kunden hageln
- Es gibt auch andere Möglichkeiten Sound zu rippen (ich gehe hier mal davon aus dass es hier darum geht, dass man einfach Songs von Youtube etc. mitschniedet) 
- Wer "ernsthaft" (legal oder nicht) Sound schneidet, der wird mit anderen OSes auch glücklich, Win7 auf der Platte heißt ja net, dass man kein anderes OS als 2nd Boot drauf haben kann. Ich befürchte sogar, MS wird Kunden an Apple verlieren


----------

